# Whats in a name?



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Just currious what motivated some of you when naming your railroad?
I see some are family, some are location. etc...

Sill trying to decide on a name for mine...


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Why Jackson & Burke? 

Well, I wanted something for Jean (my wife) and me (Bruce), but didn’t want it to be the Jean & Bruce RailRoad. We’ve lived in Burke, Virginia for over twenty five years, so that took care of the “B”. I’ve always admired Stonewall Jackson, and the rest is history. 

Jean and I go birdwatching almost every week, and the pileated woodpecker is one of our favorite birds. 

A little work and a logo was created.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Bruce, 
Thank you for responding.
That is totally cool.

I was kind of wanting to work the kids and wife in the name but like you don't want the simplicity of the "Lindsay Joel & Melissa Railroad"....

I like that fact that you incorporated your other hobby into the logo as well.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is regional and grandiose. Typical of old time, small railroads trying to raise investor capital. Similar to the Maryland & Pennsylvania which was just a shortline between Baltimore and York, Pa but sounded much bigger. 
Still working on a logo though. 

-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We named ours for the neighborhood we live in, which we are very fond of. The Railway is a local fave


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine just kind'a came to being. I didn't spend a whole lot of time at it... maybe I should have. 

I did spend some time trying to decide if it was a "Railroad" or a "Railway". Initiallly it was a "Railroad" but in working on the logo I could not get the "Y" to nest neatly inside the second "R" or "RR", so I tried "RY" and I thought it looked good that way.

I have had some fun with folk that ask what "CMBY RY" stands for. It is fun to watch them count on their fingers, first they count off the letters one at a time while they mouth the letters.... "C", "M", "B", "Y"... then they count on their fingers again saying, "Chicago", "Milwaukee", "Burlingon",... uh.... uh.... "What does the 'y' stand for?" When I suggest it might be "Ypsilanti" people just say, "No, it can't be that." If I suggest "Yukon" their eyes look off into space as if studying a wall map of North America and then they say that is too far and makes no sense. The suggestion of "Yokohoma" doesn't work either. "There was never a railroad to Japan!", so it seems nobody will accept a fictious name if it seems to be outside of reason. Of course, most people have no idea how many real railroads had names that bordered on the ridiculous.

I eventually tell them what it really means ("Charlie McCullough's Back Yard Railway") and it is then that I learn I should have spent more time picking the name.

I do find it interesting that so many people have never seen "RY" as the abbreviation for "Railway". Several have said it should be "RW", but I have never seen that, though I have seen "RWY". My daughter had a very nice sign made and the maker convinced her that RY stood for Rail Yard, so I have a sign that reads "CMBY Rail Yard". That's okay, all Railways need a Rail Yard!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I currently reside in the town of Reston in Northern Virginia, about five miles from Dulles Int'l Airport, so I'm building the _*Dulles & Reston Garden Weeds Railroad*_ in my "garden weeds" (not to be confused with that _other_ D&RGW railroad.) The chief advantage of this is that I can use a lot of commercially available models that are already lettered for my railroad - well mostly, anyway. All I generally have to do is replace the herald (logo) with my own, and I'm good to go. Another advantage is that it gives me a great deal of flexibility in that I don't have to be a slave to the prototype, but can stay within a general theme, such as _Colorado narrow gauge_. And if somebody says: "The D&RGW never had one of those," I can always say: "Well, maybe that D&RGW didn't - but this one _does!"_











Also, as was common with a lot of regional short lines (ie: The "Tweetsie" for the ET&WNC,) it's picked up a nickname among the locals - "The Dandy Line" (get it? - dandelion?)









All this just goes to show that there's lots of ways to have fun with your model railroad. I hope you have as much fun with yours as I do with mine.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

That is what I am talking about! Having fun but also having purpose. 
My Kids graduated from John Foster "Dulles" High School here in Sugar Land, Texas. 
I thought about working "Sugar Land" into the name some how as well. 

I love the thought of making people think like the "CMBYRY" does... 

Great input! 

Thank you.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Rail Road name came from the town I live in 


I have seen many rail roads named like "SOMTHING & WESTERN" Norfork and Western California and Western. Oregon and Western 

So I called my NEW RIVER & WESTERN. Because I live in New River Arizona


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When we lived in Lakewood, Colorado our railroad was named the Grun Mountain und Western. We lived on Green Mountain and at that time I had two separate loops. One was Colorado Narrow Gauge and the other was European, German and Swiss. At that time everything was LGB. I combined German and English into the RR's name. Here in Virginia I largely run only American style trains. I have expanded to Accucraft and Bachmann when I want the Narrow Gauge and USAT and Aristo when I what the smaller (Standard Gauge) trains. I haven't run the European trains in years. We live on a lake, so my current railroad is the Clear Lake Central.


Chuch N


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, let's see...My railroad is named after both family and location.


The Allibeth Pacific Railroad got its name from my two daughters (Allison and Elizabeth) and the fact that we live near the Pacific Ocean. Earlier attempts to work my street (Sharynne) or city (Torrance) did not work out as I could not come up with anything that I felt was pleasing to the ear. It happened that as I drove back across the desert from the Arizona convention last year that "Allibeth Pacific Railroad" was dreamed up. The San Cristobal Mining Company subsidiary is named after my stillborn son, Christopher, and uses the Spanish term for Saint Christopher since were are here in southern California with lots of Spanish influences.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We named our railroad for our tortoises and the lizards who live on the railroad. There is no (well maybe some) truth to the rumor that the Tortoise & Lizard Bash or T&LB could also stand for Todd & Linda Brody.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

We named our companies after my wife and I and our pets(they are actually our kids with fur!). We took the first letter of each name and came up with the Graceful Streams & Backwood Pines Lumber Co. It took some serious thinking and planning to come up with it, but it was worth it. The logo has pine trees in it, and although people see it and like it, my wife and I know what it all stands for. It's fun to take something personal, and making it RR related


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My Tuscarora Railroad is named for a railroad that--if more than 1/4 mile of rails had been laid--would have run from Blairs Mills, PA (where it picked up from the Tuscarora Valley RR--it's sister company) down to Burnt Cabins, PA, passing through Neeleyton, PA where it would have connected with the East Broad Top's Shade Gap branch. I model the East Broad Top RR, particularly the Shade Gap branch, but a lack of commercially available EBT locomotives convinced me to look for an avenue to use the ones that _were_ available. (Click on the banner in my sig to read the full history of the railroad.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of cool names in Texas... Lindale, Joppa & Moravia

Though I did see that Melissa is a town there.... 



Texas Towns


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang. Double post. Must not be holding my mouse correctly...


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, 

So if I call mine (I am JUST getting started) the Reiffer Rolling Railroad that comes out RRR. Now haven't I heard that somewhere before? LOL 

Rich


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't that be 4 R's?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

My frieght line is the Worthington and Randolph, using my father and father in law's middle names. The logging line is a little tongue in cheek as I live in a spotted owl impacted area, Moore Logging. Moore is also my mom's maiden name.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Setting is the Southwest US, I wanted something whimsical yet believable. Theres a scene in the movie "The Great Race" that takes place in the desert town of "Borracho" spanish for drunkard. I loved the name, but "Borracho Railroad" just didnt sound too beleivable. There is a town here in California called Borrego Springs, it took about 1/2 a minute to get "Borracho Springs" or Drunkard Springs . Borracho Springs, the name just rolls off the tongue dont it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Origional setting was the floor of my apartment/office where I lived separated from my raging, angry wife, hence "Asylum Valley N&D." Sounds like some place in the appalachians, so it has an eastern, 1930's theme.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Biblegrove is a tiny little town in the middle of Illinois that is not on most maps. This is where my father's side of the family originated from. His name was Louis Bible and it came from these close in proximity towns of Louisville and Biblegrove Il. He was born in 1913 and was 56 when I was born. I was his 7th son for he was married 5 times. His last marriage was the perfect one to my mother which gave birth to Matthew, Mark, Luke and John Bible (me). Anyone else with a weirder tale? lol
Anyways, I was fortunate enough to find Biblegrove last year on a family road trip to Chicago. Amidst miles of Corn and bean fields, it is a tiny little township with what looks like buildings still standing from 100 years ago. I found the old cemetary and remnents of an old R/R line running through town too. So, there you go.
Now I have to come up with names for area townships, villages and stops along the Garden route.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Totally fascinating... what people come up with. 
A big thank you to all who contributed. 
The wheels are turning now.... I will let you know what I come up with.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Kittatinny Mountain RR came from the mountain range i Live in. It is part of the Appalachain Mountains. Kittatinny is native american for endless mountains. The line is an extension of the old Sussex Railroad in my area. There was suppose to be an extension of the sussex line that would go through the Kittatinny mountains but it never happened. My line is that line that was never done. It allows me to creat my own backwoods railraod. The nickname is the Tin Kitty Line (thanks to Brian for coming up with that one) Here is a link of the Sussex RR* http://www.newtonnj.net/Pages/railroad.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

my layouts allways include an oldfashioned habor. 
my first locos had "LGB" prominently written on them. 
so i took a dictionary, looked up words with those three letters and made combinations. 
out came the "Lost Gulf Branch". 
when a later layout got bigger, with a second line meeting the first at the habor, i needed a second name. 
living far to the south, the "Southern & Gulf RR" was borne.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a story, John Bible!


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Idraw4u,

We were looking for two things in a road name; 1. It identified us 2. The initials looked ok. 


I created many logos on several themes and picked the ones that represented our hobbies.

I loved the way the color scheme ended up looking on our rolling stock. 











And the initials on the tenders. I use the original B&O font. 












Dave


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine comes from the nickname for our neighborhood - the Banana Belt. Fitting as it portrays what might have been if a small logging and fruit-hauling railway was built here and the fact that it consists of two loops surrounding my front yard like belts.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Much as JJ stated earlier there are a lot of ... & Western Railroads out there. Lone Peak is a 11,000 foot mountain that dominates the skyline and view from my back yard, Lone Peak & Western seemed logical.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

When I got started in large scale in 1985, there was very little North American style equipment available. Most of what was available was lettered and styled for the Colorado narrow gauge railroads. I wanted to be able to use whatever was available without having to re-letter every piece of equipment I got.
I devised an imaginary railroad that served as a bridge line, interchanging with the other Colorado narrow gauge railroads. (later I learned what a feat that would have been) Since my family name is Swiss, my imaginary railroad was built by Swiss immigrants who had settled in the Rockies. The local mountains reminded them so much of their homeland that they named their two principal settlements Geneva and New Bern. When the silver boom started, so did the railroad, and it was named the Geneva & New Bern Railroad. It was also nicknamed "The Swiss Trail Route." A tall peak is prominent in the company crest.










One of my other enthusiams is The Lord of the Rings, so my other imaginary railroad is the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad. Its nickname is "The Mainline of Middle Earth." It was completed about 18 years after the great War of the Rings. It also allows me free rein for my whimsical modelling pursuits.










Sort of a way to have double the fun.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowshoe & San Juan?

We primarily run a trainset based off of the D&RGW narrow gauge passenger train named; San Juan. And we're located in the Southwest San Juan mountains of Colorado. So that's where the San Juan comes from. 

The property in Colorado is named Snowshoe Acres. Named after the many snowshoe hares that roam the property. So that's where Snowshoe comes from.


This winter the Snowshoe & San Juan sure lived up to the "snowshoe" part of the name


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

As many others, our name came from our subdivision that our property is located in....Heather Ridge...thus, Heather Ridge Railroad. Our previous line was called Scott Falls Railroad. When we started in large scale we were looking for a O Scale setup for our Christmas Display. We went into a hobby store and saw a magazine that had the picture of a larger scale train and waterfall on the front cover. This caught our eye as we had a pond and waterfall in our back yard. We purchased the magazine and took it home. You can figure out the rest! That was in 1993 and the beginning of the Scott Falls Railroad. Once we moved it just didn't seem right to keep the name so it was retired and we started building the Heather Ridge Railroad. Guess you could call it a merger! lol Oh by the way, the magazine was Garden Railways. Been a subscriber since that time.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

My Little Worth RR has a long history starting back about 35 years when I really had little money. Its gone through one N scale and two HO scale iterations and is now 1:24 scale(with some 1:20 scale). It fit back then and just seems to have stuck. 
Dave


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Port Orford Coast was named such to give a sense of _place_ to the railroad; something I've always considered important for an outdoor model RR. When modeling indoors you can easily replicate any geography you want but outdoors you've got what you've got. Kind of hard to convince anyone that your RR is set in the Arizona desert when you live in the forested northwest for example. 

The parent _Old Mill Lumber Co._ was named for the county road that I live on. Geography as well as historic precedence for the area helped define the railroad's purpose as well as provide names. This made for a much more realistic over all theme that fit well with the surroundings. 

I deviate from geographic and historic reality in my choice of names for characters and local businesses on the line because I love satire and a bit of casual whimsy and these things don't take away from the realistic location theme.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Live Oak & Northern 

Track winds around a Live Oak tree which is really fun when the leaves fall. The Northern part came from the fact that the layout runs to the northern part of my back yard.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That question generated a neat thread.

I been down with the flu, but perhaps better late than never.

I named my SL the 'Pig River RR'. When I was a young man, farming, I had a big feeder pig operation down in the St. Francois Mtns. (Ozarks, MO). When I was a kid (8th grade) I'd walk home through our main pasture, rush the chores a tad sometimes and take the pickup (fishing gear already loaded) and beat it for the Black River. I had many a pleasant, quiet evening watching the sun set and catching Fall bass. I always took my pal, Tip the dog. A guy only gets one of those kinda dogs per lifetime.

So Pig River RR it was. It is a feeder line for the Iron Mtn RR (a real one) ca 1875.

I like the idea earlier about abbreviating 'railroad' as 'RY'. It'd fit the era better too.

Les


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

The Winter Valley Regional Railway started out as an, indoor, about mid-January, N scale time waster in northern Alberta in which I invested $16.00. The colours come from my favourate football team and the name came from a short story I read about the Lehigh Valley in my first Railfan magazine. The prairie branch line theme came from watching the local CN movements between Bonnyville and Grande Center and Cold Lake AB. The logo grew from the CN wet noodle scheme and has lasted through all of the 37 years the railway has been running. Twenty five in N and 12 in G scale.

Not going to change now I guess. 

Dave


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Browns Country RR I am afraid is not as interesting of a story as most of yours but here goes it.

I am in the Canadian Navy as an electrician but I have been woodworking for over 18 years now and I have my own business that I ran out of my basement for several year but shut down recently Called Browns Country Woodworking. Most of my wood projects had an old country look and I tend to enjoy the feel of a nice country home. Therefore is was a no brainer to choose Browns Country RR. Not to mention that BCRR looks good and could be mistaken for British Columbia RR.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

When I got back into model trains after a long hiatus to play with muscle cars we were living in a little bump in the woods (forget the road, lol) called Conneration, which was right up over the hill from a place called Catfish (from whence came my now defunct business' name) anyway, it was also right up over the hill from the Conrail line, ex Pennsy, ex Allegheny Valley. I liked the area (plenty of coal and oil company towns in the area), liked the name so I used it. At the time I was playing in n scale.... anyway, while searching for motive power I found a bunch of B'mann Great Northern consuls on half off clearance and bought 4. (wimpy things)... The Glacier Green colors looked good, but were WAAAAY too bright for an eastern road, so they got toned down, and now I had a color scheme as well. 

Habits are hard things to break, the line's name and color scheme has been kept through 4 moves and a divorce. 

As for the place names. They aren't my fault. My daughters decided the town's name was "Kimberly" since my current GF's name is Kim, and the junction was named "Eli" because my son was coming home for Christmas, and it needed some sort of name anyway... Towns around here tend to have indian names, or in honor of some dead rich guy, but there is an Eli in Nevada, and a Kimberly in South Africa, so i didn't argue too much. 

Do watch cute names, I named the Watts-Myniss Mine, because I like to play with words. . Kim thought it was funny. My ex and my older kids read it. read it a second time, and each made a face kind of like they had swallowed a frog. The youngest didn't get it, and when we explained just said "oh" and wandered off.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I too, love puns. 

My elevated line runs over the Eyeshudmowsoon Jungle.

I have played with several names for Mines on the periphery of my pike... Dissis Mine, Datt's Mine, Nauchors Ore Mine, No Fawlta Mine.

When I retired, I went around to say goodbye to several co-workers/friends. Many asked what I was going to do in retirement and actually had some of them convinced (for a few minutes, anyway) that I was going to go back to school to become an Opthamologist as I wanted to open an Eye Clinic, but I would have to change my name to Sanjay Oman Wadu. If I ever get around to making a small village on my pike I am sure I will have a sign over a second story walk-up office that reads:

S O WADU EYE CARE


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Lots of great RR names here! Vic, I've always been fond of your Borracho Springs, it has a very authentic Southwestern feel to it, and yes the name rolls off the tongue quite nicely. 

Mine's the In-ko-pah Railroad. It's name comes from the In-ko-pah Mountains along the western side of the famous Carrizo Gorge; and the In-ko-pah Gorge, which is a few miles to the east on the other side of the Jacumba Mountains. This places took their name from the local Indian tribe, and means "east people". That whole region is one of my favorite parts of the desert and has some incredible, rocky scenery and a distinctive blend of desert flora. 

My narrow gauge railroad is set in a very fictionalized version of that desert region.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

The Big Springs & Jackpine RR got its name from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, Kitchi-ti-kipi is the Indian name of Big Springs, a state park, its a crack in the fissure and 60,000 gals of water per minute comes out, 75 ft deep, clear as a bell and cold water. We always snowmobiled there in the winter, they had a raft you could go out to the middle and look down, its been around since the early 1900`s, you can see huge trout and other fish that swim up the river, and then it empties into Indian Lake. Jackpine came from Jackpine lake, where we used to fish when I was a kid, and thats what they call plantation pine when it gets mature enough to cut, the paper mills up there plant trees and harvest them. I was up there all the time when I was younger, Gods country up there, just came back from a snowmobile trip last week, we were going down the trails and everything was covered with snow, evergreens were hanging low from the snow, just so pretty up there.

Any ways thats the story and I am sticking with it.

tom h


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the major inspirations for me to get back into model railroading after a twenty odd year gap was watching the 'Polar Express' when it first came out. I found the notion of a 'none-such' railroad that connected the 'real world' with 'someplace else' to be quite enthralling, so when I finally did designate the loft over the garage as the model railroad room, the theme was pretty well established: a railroad that begins in generic towns (lower level) and migrates up to a sort of fantasia (upper level, if I ever get that far). When I first started looking at the offerings in large scale, the 'North Pole and Southern' stuff sort of jumped right out at me - abundant rolling stock, nice looking steam loco's that ran right to the end of the age of steam (and beyond), ect. So, 'North Pole and Southern' it was.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

My railroad has a dual meaning to it's name. 
I grew up visiting family in Coos Bay Oregon and we always made the pilgrimage on the 101. I enjoyed the Redwoods and surrounding area, Honeydew is a very small town in the Redwoods. Humbug Mountain is a large rock peninsula on the Oregon Coast not far from Richard Smith's place that is ominous and lush. The Humbug and Honeydew Railway was a theoretical narrow gauge railroad running from the redwoods at Honeydew, California up the coast to Humbug Mountain, Oregon. The second meaning is "Bah Humbug I'm tired of the Honeydew list!" 
Something to consider, 
Don


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The area I live in has been absorbed by a township and city 3 times. Each time it got a new name. My RR had 3 cities in it so it only seemed to fit. 

Hence the Lakeville Amboy & Conneaut Railroad was born. It's a Northeastern Narrowguage line that has managed to prosper into the 1930-40's due to good management and low overhead. Everyone seems to make the broke down ole' railroad so I went the other route just to be different. 

It has been nicknamed the "LAC line" by my friends, and "that god [email protected]&ed money pit of a trainset" by my wife. 

Terry


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Semper & Mik:

I got a big chuckle outta those pun names. Took me a few to figure a couple out.

My son 26, is involved with the RY. There will be a Lead mine called 'The Prentice Poll Peacat Mine'. (An old family joke I won't bother to explain). The company's logo of course will be, "Working hard to get the lead out."

Not so good as the 'Dissis Mine' theme. I too love plays on words.

Les


----------



## Savannah Railway Co. (Jan 19, 2009)

mine is named after our bloodhound Savannah who was diagnosed with bone cancer (sarcoma) 14 months ago. She had her leg amputated and was given six month to live. I prayed for her recovery and she is still alive and doing fine


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

My pike's name came from the Kansas Central Railroad which was a 3' narrow gauge railroad that had intentions of going from Leavenworth, KS to Denver and hooking up with the D&RG. I love Colorado narrow gauge so it was a natural!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I will try not to wax too nostalgic, but here goes anyway… I was born, raised, and have lived here all my life. The Maryland and Pennsylvania RR ran from Baltimore to York PA, It meandered through the Maryland country side in a zig zag trip toward the Susquehanna River and then across the Mason-Dixon line and back through PA to York. A total of 476 curves in 70+ miles.

I walked the trestles on the way to school as a kid and 20 years later bought our 2 acre property on the abandoned right-of-way. Our current location of 30+ years is pure coincidence and unintended. The railroad abondoned most operations in Maryland in 1958. Since living here, I have found numerous photos of my backyard more than 100 years ago. A major realignment from narrow gauge to standard gauge occurs in our yard. I have dug up both types of spikes. I have made it my hobby to document history and stations along this railroad.

To make a long story short, this railroad started in 1867 as a narrow gauge railroad named the Maryland Central Railroad[/b]. It had many other names in its history and eventually merged with the York and Peach Bottom Ry in 1891 to form the Baltimore & Lehigh RR. In 1901 it changed to standard gauge became the Ma&Pa RR. Ironically enough the Maryland Central had a lot in common with the D&RG RR and purchased similar locomotives.

I am not attempting to model these railroads directly, but to simply utilize the narrow gauge theme. Graphics have not been completely established but may well be those of the fallen flag. Some trains do reflect the Ma&Pa RR and D&RG RR. I also run the Bachmann 4-4-0 Baltimore & Lehigh RR, after all it is in the photo, on page 50 of the book, showing a wreck on the trestle next door.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Great reply Richard. No not too nostalgic lol. My father actually used to take me fishing at the Susquehanna River in Peach Bottom. I only remember pure anticipation the whole time we were there. Trains came through constantly and I could never tell you how many fish we caught, only how many trains had come through. My father spent summers there as a kid and actually witnessed a derailment which scared him to death. My nostalgia was more the blue Conrail™ engines blasting through there then the fish though ;-) What's in a name? Hmmmm my tentative name is the "Conrail Resurrection Project", but I honestly don't know. *chuckle*

-Will

p.s. - Richard your trestles are incredible by the way. I swear they always demand my worship every time I visit your page. Great stuff! You should do a builder's blog on how you made them for some of us less experienced builders ;-)


----------

